# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Impresionante...

## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver algo impresionante...

El derrumbe de un techo de un estadio de fútbol americano por el peso de la nieve, así como el vertido de la nieve dentro del espacio tipo "manga pastelera" por el agujero hecho en el techo...

Menos mal que no ha pillado a nadie dentro  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 

Aquí os dejo el vídeo  :Wink:  http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/video/...asdasmas_3/Ves

----------


## ben-amar

> Acabo de ver algo impresionante...
> 
> El derrumbe de un techo de un estadio de fútbol americano por el peso de la nieve, así como el vertido de la nieve dentro del espacio tipo "manga pastelera" por el agujero hecho en el techo...
> 
> Menos mal que no ha pillado a nadie dentro 
> 
> Aquí os dejo el vídeo  http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/video/...asdasmas_3/Ves


¡y  eso que se supone que es un techo preparado para ese tipo de nevadas!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡y  eso que se supone que es un techo preparado para ese tipo de nevadas!


Es que un techo de esos, con nada que tuviera por encima, por ejemplo 15 cm de nieve, eso son muchas toneladas ahí encima  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

No quiero ni pensar que nos pasaría por aquí si cayera una nevada de esas. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No quiero ni pensar que nos pasaría por aquí si cayera una nevada de esas.


Mejor que no te lo imagines... :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  porque ya sabes lo que pasaría  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

A "TPC" el techo y el cesped, afortunadamente artificial, del estadio.

Lo que yo me pregunto es cómo no tuvieron eso en cuenta y procedieron a quitar la viene mucho antes de que colapsara.

Seguramente esos techos están pensados para resistir un peso sobre ellos, y si se prevén nevadas importantes debería haber una cuadrilla quitando la nieve. O no se previeron las nevadas, o no se tomaron medidas preventivas o se calculó mal el peso soportable.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que pasó es que no preveyeron una nevada tan fuerte ni tan abundante. Y no había 15cm de nieve, sino más de medio metro.

----------


## Salut

^^  Bueno, deberían empezar a pensar en techos de estadio que no acumulen la nieve... que permitan su eliminación de alguna manera (p. ej. favoreciendo su deslizamiento).

Lo veo más sensato que pensar en calcular un techo que aguante X, y luego si se supera ese X accidente...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ^^  Bueno, deberían empezar a pensar en techos de estadio que no acumulen la nieve... que permitan su eliminación de alguna manera (p. ej. favoreciendo su deslizamiento).
> 
> Lo veo más sensato que pensar en calcular un techo que aguante X, y luego si se supera ese X accidente...


Está claro, eso es lo que se debería de hacer... :Embarrassment: 

Pero el problema es que creo que la nevada que ha caído en donde está ese estadio, supongo que será una zona en la que esto haya sido algo excepcional, sino, digo yo que el techo debería de haber estado preparado para tema de posibles nevadas intensas...

Supongo que sería lo mismo que si por ejemplo, por Badajoz, Sevilla, Murcia, Valencia, etc, cayera medio metro de nieve... muchos tejados por no decir casi la totalidad de ellos, se vendrían abajo, pues es evidentemente, no están preparados para evacuar la nieve por deslizamiento.

Para solucionarlo, pues está claro cual es la solución... elevar la zona central del techo y darle al resto del techo la inclinación necesaria para que a partir de X cm de nieve, favorezca del deslizamiento de la misma por el propio peso de la nieve.

----------


## ben-amar

> Supongo que sería lo mismo que si por ejemplo, por Badajoz, Sevilla, Murcia, Valencia, etc, cayera medio metro de nieve... muchos tejados por no decir casi la totalidad de ellos, se vendrían abajo, pues es evidentemente, no están preparados para evacuar la nieve por deslizamiento.


¿por medio metro?
Alguno que otro con 10 cm. tendria problemas

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿por medio metro?
> Alguno que otro con 10 cm. tendria problemas


Hombre, con 10 cm, si se cae un tejado, es que el tejado está de pena...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

Hombre F.Lázaro, Minnesota no es que esté muy al sur precisamente  :Big Grin: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota


Me temo que algún que otro arquitecto debería volver a la escuela...

----------


## F. Lázaro

A lo que me quiero referir es que, Minneapolis puede estar digamos en un sitio tipo Valladolid, Burgos o una ciudad de éstas de CYL..., o por ejemplo París o Londres también me valdrían para el ejemplo, que sí, te pueden caer algunas nevadas bastante regulares y tal en invierno, pero por algún motivo, no han previsto en el techo del estadio de que pudiera caer una nevada de medio metro o incluso más, y al caer semejante burrada de nieve, el techo no lo ha soportado y se ha venido abajo.




> Me temo que algún que otro arquitecto debería volver a la escuela...


Pues sí, creo que a alguno les haría falta un poquito... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto... has vito la imagen del tren que hay en el enlace que has puesto... :EEK!:  :EEK!: , parece ser que caen buenas nevadas ahí  :Embarrassment: , mirad el tren y mirad la nieve caída jaja, alucinante...



Se ve que allí las tormentas de nieve son buenas...  :EEK!:

----------


## Salut

Lo dicho, lo dicho... imperdonable esta falta de previsión  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo dicho, lo dicho... imperdonable esta falta de previsión


Pues fíjate como es el techo del Metrodome...



Un poco más plano y no es capaz ni de evacuar el agua de lluvia  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

El arquitecto anda que se ha lucido... :Cool: 

Y lo que ha pasado, pues lo más normal... viendo como es el techo, con medio metro de nieve en encima, pues se ha venido abajo igual que si fuera de plastilina  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Todo eso se hubiera arreglado si con 25cm de nieve en el techo se hubiera llamado a una cuadrilla para quitarla a base de palas.

¿Por qué siempre esperamos a que suceda una desgracia (afortunadamente ésta no lo es, salvo para el propietario) para poner medidas de seguridad?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Por qué siempre esperamos a que suceda una desgracia (afortunadamente ésta no lo es, salvo para el propietario) para poner medidas de seguridad?


Buena pregunta amigo... :Embarrassment: 

Pero por desgracia, gran parte de la sociedad funciona así... hasta que el daño no está hecho, no se ponen las soluciones que ya se deberían haber hecho desde un principio  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

El problema no es el grosor de nieve caída sino el diseño del techo; realizado por lo que se ve con material como de plástico no rígido y atado por correas en la parte superior e inferior pudíendo dar la impresión de que está como inflado, para favorecer el aislamiento térmico.
Cuando se busca el diseño, la efectividad, la novedad, etc. a veces se olvida la resistencia de los materiales y creo que eso es lo que ha sucedido en este caso.
Por otro lado el peso de la nevada no era para tanto, teniendo en cuenta el peso específico de la nieve que varía entre 0,12 y 0,20 Tn/m3, es decir entre 120 y 200 Kgr/m3 o sea, si cayeron 50 cm., entre 60 y 100 Kgr/m2, ahora pensad en lo que pesáis cada uno y cuanto miden vuestros pies y haced una comparativa; por ésto creo que la solución de Luján no es factible

----------


## Salut

MMM... hombre, son esfuerzos diferentes...

En el video tengo la sensación de que primero se hunde todo, y sólo después aparecen cortes en la lona (¿en las costuras?)... supongo que después de acumularse mucha nieve en un punto, y someterse a unas tensiones para las que no ha sido diseñada (tiene las correas por arriba, no por abajo). 

Así que tal vez sí que aguantase la presión de unas pocas personas salturreando por allí (y más si se les ponen raquetas o algo similar), ya que no se hundiría.

Pero bueno, lo tenemos algo difícil nosotros pa analizarlo en detalle  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así que tal vez sí que aguantase la presión de unas pocas personas salturreando por allí (y más si se les ponen raquetas o algo similar), ya que no se hundiría.


Pero con unos cuantos "salturreando" por ahí no haces nada...

Para poder quitar la nieve, con las dimensiones que tiene el estadio, ahí tendrías que mandar como mínimo una compañía  :Embarrassment: , y eso ya son unas cuantas de personas "salturreando" jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Nada, nada... un buen quitanieves stajanovista lo quita todo él solito, oshe!  :Wink: 

Sólo los enemigos del pueblo afirmarían lo contrario!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nada, nada... un buen quitanieves stajanovista lo quita todo él solito, oshe!


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Se me está ocurriendo una cosa... y si se le ponen al techo un par de vibradores electromagnéticos???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Esos bichos tienen que sacudir la nieve que no veas...jejeje. Si a las tolvas de meten esos cimbreones, a un techo de estos ni te cuento, la nieve tendrá que saltar del techo como si pones arroz en un tambor y luego lo percutes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

Hombre, con lo planico que era el techo del estadio... alerta no te salte en cualquier dirección, menos pa fuera...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> MMM... hombre, son esfuerzos diferentes...
> 
> En el video tengo la sensación de que primero se hunde todo, y sólo después aparecen cortes en la lona (¿en las costuras?)... supongo que después de acumularse mucha nieve en un punto, y someterse a unas tensiones para las que no ha sido diseñada (tiene las correas por arriba, no por abajo). 
> 
> Así que tal vez sí que aguantase la presión de unas pocas personas salturreando por allí (y más si se les ponen raquetas o algo similar), ya que no se hundiría.
> 
> Pero bueno, lo tenemos algo difícil nosotros pa analizarlo en detalle


A mí me parece que en el video se ven también correas por debajo.

----------


## Salut

Tienes razón... lo recordaba como estructura endeble, pero viendo determinadas partes del video se ve que no es algo rígido... al menos, no todo.

----------

